# VG30E help



## v6nissan200sx (Jun 20, 2004)

i've got a 1988 200SX SE which has the VG30E in it.. right now its off the road b/c of a blown head gasket, since i dont have $1000+ to get it fixed at a shop i'm taking a shot at it myself, b/c even if i do screw something up i will be no worse off than i am already.. 

so basically i was just wondering if anyone has replaced the head gaskets on their VG30E and if so, if you have any tips or any kind of information to help me in my efforts. the main thing i'm concerned about is taking the camshaft gears off and getting the timing correct again when i put it all back together..

any kind of information would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## RocketRodent (Jun 21, 2004)

Get a lot of different little boxes for each stage of disassembly. There are a ton of little bolts that can get lost easily. Timing isn't that bad, but you need to be head on the engine so that you can read the timing marks. That means do not bend the back side of the timing cover (the part thats on the heads) Thats the where the timing dimples are. The other one is on the bottom side of the oil pump. The hardest part can be getting the distrib back in properly... I recommend trying to get the engine set to near on timing marks, mark the dist and then tearing the thing apart. Also Replace every bit of rubber you can get your hands on since you have the thing apart. Also do the water pump, when the front of the engine is apart its like a 5 minute job. Get your pump and timing belts from someone that sells OEM Nissan. I ended up blowing the rotor out of 5 autozone 'NEW' Water pumps. Take your time, otherwise if you mess up, well, you wont have much of a ride left over. 

Oh yeah, once the heads are off, take them to a machine shop to have them shaved for trueness. It costs a little bit, but it saves on issues you may have later.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

Get a haynes repair manual.


----------



## v6nissan200sx (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks for those tips RocketRodent.. i've got the engine set at the timing marks now so the #1 cylinder is at TDC,.. i've got a lot torn down already, now i'm to the lower intake manifold and have all the bolts for it off but the thing wont budge.. so i dont know.. i'm just going to try some different things to get it off and then take it from there..


----------



## RocketRodent (Jun 21, 2004)

The lower intake can be a pain... I accidently broke mine once. The best method that I found was to take a crow bar and wedge it inbetween the lower intake and the block. BE VERY CAREFUL, you'll only need a little umph to get it moving, after that its cake. The lower intake gasket tend to corrode and freeze weld the intake to the heads.


----------

